# Beef/lamp/pork liver



## sicko (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello
I include once a week (during my no carb day) liver in my diet to boost my iron/hemoglobin levels. (I also like the taste when cooked......excellent)
I always thought that beef liver had much more iron than any other food but when I checked the nutrition data on the package of the meats and nutritiondata.com I saw that pork liver is the best of all.(in terms of iron)

100 gm Beef liver 
Fat: 4
Sat: 1
Protein:20gm
Iron:27%
Vitamin A:338%
Cals:135

100 gm Lamp liver
Fat:5
Sat:2
Protein:20gm
Iron : 41%
Vitamin A: 492%
Cals:139


100 gm Pork liver
Fat:4
Sat: 1
Protein: 21 gm
Iron: 129%
Vitamin A :433% 
Cals:134

which 3 oz of Pork liver = 16 mg Iron


----------



## leg_press (Feb 26, 2006)

Liver is cool, I dunno if its a deliberate mistake but its lamB not lamP


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 26, 2006)

I think he means Lamp Ray (lamprey).  It's a species of EEL.


----------



## sicko (Feb 26, 2006)

ya sorry its lamb


----------



## rantheman (Feb 28, 2006)

Just realize the liver is a filter for the body...therefore it contains the toxins the animal was getting rid of.  all "filter" organs should in my opion be eaten with caution.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 28, 2006)

rantheman said:
			
		

> Just realize the liver is a filter for the body...therefore it contains the toxins the animal was getting rid of.  all "filter" organs should in my opion be eaten with caution.



True that

DOUBLE TRUE


----------

